# America's sick with homophobia



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men. 

In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.

That's another thing the rest of the world has in common, a lack of passion on homosexuality either way. They have a live and let live attitude toward alternative lifestyle whereas here people are either pushing it in everyone's face or fighting against it. Fathers fear intimacy with their sons because it might turn them gay, friends dread a simple backrub because in our culture that kind of thing is always sexual.

I have to wonder if we really do have a problem with homophobia in America and why our culture is so terrified of the  male to male affection that seems to come so naturally to the rest of the world.

What's wrong with us?


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 18, 2015)

What do you think it is?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Seriously?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> What do you think it is?


I'm seriously at a loss to answer that. This thread doesn't have an agenda. I really don't know why we're like this.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2015)




----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 18, 2015)

OP: I"m sure you'll find someone to have a sword fight with; don't worry.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 18, 2015)

I think you're xenophobic.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

Why can't I just not want to jack a dude off and not get shit for it? Why do I have to be all huggy kissy with a male to not be considered non homo? Who is setting this invisible bar on what equals homophobia, why not draw the line at fucking another dudes ass ain't gay unless you give them a reach around.... I am not homophobic but I also don't want to hold a buddies hand while walking down the street. Fuck, I don't even hold me female friends hands, IT CROSSES A LINE FOR ME AND THEM, IS THAT OK WITH THE JUDGY HEDEAROPHOBIC OP?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> OP: I"m sure you'll find someone to have a sword fight with; don't worry.


Reminds me of the "sword fights" we boys used to have peeing in the same toilet. Being afraid of other guys definitely is a learned behavior. We didn't start out that way.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2015)

Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Why can't I just not want to jack a dude off and not get shit for it? Why do I have to be all huggy kissy with a male to not be considered non homo? Who is setting this invisible bar on what equals homophobia, why not draw the line at fucking another dudes ass ain't gay unless you give them a reach around.... I am not homophobic but I also don't want to hold a buddies hand while walking down the street. Fuck, I don't even hold me female friends hands, IT CROSSES A LINE FOR ME AND THEM, IS THAT OK WITH THE JUDGY HEDEAROPHOBIC OP?


^^^^^ case in point. Very uptight. It comes as a surprise to Americans that the rest of the world isn't like this.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


Good question.


----------



## TheOldSchool (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> ...


Are you trying to tell us something SMDT?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> I think you're xenophobic.


You're right. I don't know if the space aliens come in peace or not, I just know we should hold our fire till we see the liquid black of their eyes.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > OP: I"m sure you'll find someone to have a sword fight with; don't worry.
> ...




You also used to puke daily and crap yourself multiple times a day... So go ahead, start makin out with your guy friends and tell them "we didn't start out this way" when they tell you to get the fuck off them.

There is simply no reason someone should be forced to be touched by others as the OP and this dumb fuck I quoted seem to think. Some people don't want to be touched at all. Do you morons wana get scientific about it or do you hate science now and feel we should all fuck whatever we want and anyone not wanting in that pile of shit will be outcasted?

We are born, and as we mature we develop chemical releases in our bodies. In most cases as boys age if another man touches them it feels undesirable... When they were 6 maybe they wouldn't even take notice, but they are not mother fucking 6 anymore.

Some boys love being touched by other men, and thats great for them! But forcing others to be groped by them would be wrong. So how about you liberal dictator fucks go live your own confusing lives and not tell others what they should or should not be doing with theirs.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


Yes. Guys cuddling is not gay. In the Army, I saw two friends cuddling together watching TV together in the barracks. Neither were gay, just good buds. The things we think are gay are not....unless it's a circle jerk or a 69...that's pretty fucking gay.


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > I think you're xenophobic.
> ...



So you're also racist as well. I should have known.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


Forced?  You missed the entire point of the OP. 

Goodbye.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > What do you think it is?
> ...



I was always pretty much a live and let live kind of guy until the faghadist started pushing their agenda in the schools, in scouting and other areas that had religious beginnings. Now I'm seriously thinking about insisting that they allow my hetro and proud float in the next gay pride parade. Or going all Al Sharpton on the sponsors of the gay pride parade and insisting they sponsor my heterosexual pride parade or threating a boycott.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...


Did you forget what the OP was about?


----------



## Disir (Feb 18, 2015)

Hell, I forgot what the OP was about and I was just reading along.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't I just not want to jack a dude off and not get shit for it? Why do I have to be all huggy kissy with a male to not be considered non homo? Who is setting this invisible bar on what equals homophobia, why not draw the line at fucking another dudes ass ain't gay unless you give them a reach around.... I am not homophobic but I also don't want to hold a buddies hand while walking down the street. Fuck, I don't even hold me female friends hands, IT CROSSES A LINE FOR ME AND THEM, IS THAT OK WITH THE JUDGY HEDEAROPHOBIC OP?
> ...




I'm not uptight, I just dont wana hold another dudes hand... Your the one says


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Hollychit you're a small minded one.

Your point was if you don't feel "cool" with walking down the streets holding hands with your bro then you're homophobic....

My point is there is a line crossed once you touch someone else, male to male, female to female or male to female and female to male. 

Do you walk down the street holding your females friends hand? Does this happen often? Are you full of shit?

To prove ones self as not homophobic the bar should not be to demand they have physical interactions with the same sex. 

Hey ladies!!!!!!! To prove your not homophobic SMDT wants you to hold hands.... mmmm, maybe touch her boob.... Hmmm, maybe kiss, tough, fingers in her ass now or you're a homophone and the rest of the world hates you! YES THE REST OF THE WORLD HATES YOU!!!

I love the part where you speak for the other 6 billion people on planet earth, that right there seals the deal, you're a fucking moron. You know in some places in the world they still kill you for being gay, but I guess that does not count as "the rest of the world."


----------



## Tom Sweetnam (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Tom Sweetnam said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yes, I know exactly what the OP is about*:* your xenophobia and hate against heterosexuals.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...


Don't hate.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


^^^^ So angry. So repressed.  

I swear everyone, I didn't arrange this as a prop to prove my point. It just sorta happened.


----------



## Disir (Feb 18, 2015)

TROLOLOLOLOLOL

BTW, A *homophone* is a word that is pronounced the same as another word but differs in meaning, and may differ in spelling. The words may be spelled the same, such as rose (flower) and rose (past tense of "rise"), or differently, such as carat, caret, and carrot, or to, two, and too
Homophone - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia

Just gonna leave that right there.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

Tom Sweetnam said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Tom Sweetnam said:
> ...




See and that's the crazy ass part. The OP assumes if you're not at least 47% gay then you're a homophobe.... and not wanting to be gay makes you bad..... What if, WHAT IF someone just does not want to be gay at all???? No hate towards gays, just they don't want to be forced to be touched by someone of the same sex?

The OP seems to take issue with the word "forced." But is that not what the lil heterophobic fuck is implying?


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I'm not angry, I think it's funny how much like a dictator you are and yet you prolly think you somehow espouse freedom. Yet here you are condemning people for freely not wanting to be gay. 

Or how about this. What phisical action must I do with another male to prove I'm not homophobic?

Think REEEeeEeeeeEEeaalalllllly hard. You might just see how fucking stupid you have sounded in your thread.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 18, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Why don't you organize a straight pride day?

That would be an awesome parade.

You could have the divorce lawyer float, and the spousal abuse float, and the "married people have sex twice a year" float, and the $25,000 wedding float. Or you could just have people dress in outrageous and scant costumes, and have a good time, and some laughs

What you would find if you did that...is not one gay couple coming out to tell you you're wrong, and not one complaint about how you're recruiting children to be straight.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

And to the OP, you clearly are trying to make me out to be homophobic. But my question what be, can you quote (in context) where I said anything homophobic? Because I can clearly quote in context where you have proven to be heteralphobic.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Honestly because like being white we just don't need self glorification based on our sexuality or skin color.


----------



## Disir (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Dude, you're an American. Americans need three feet of space. You're going to be fine.  


Unless you're within three feet of SMDT.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Your proving me right over and over. Nothing in the OP suggested people be gay, but the actions I gave as an example you refer to as being gay....even though it isn't.  You see male intimacy as homosexual, confusing affection with sex. This is the exact diseased and perverted mindset I was referring to and you illustrate it so beautifully.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

Disir said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I don't have a problem being right up against a guy, why would I need 3 feet? All I'm doing is pointing out no one should be forced to touch someone else to prove something to others as the OP clearly believes,.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

There he goes with "forced" again. Distorted world view.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that.... 

All you are doing is proving you want to force people to live their lives how you see fit.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> There he goes with "forced" again. Distorted world view.




Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that....


----------



## Disir (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Body contact and personal space in the United States - Wikipedia the free encyclopedia


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Do what you want. Nobody's forcing you to do anything, not even the voices.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...





Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that.... 


Answer the fucking question. Because you can't say "do what you want" after staring a thread declaring people are homophobes for not wanting to hold hands with the same sex.....


Holy fuck you're getting dumber by the post.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



So you think those ills are exclusively heterosexual?


----------



## protectionist (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...


"Naturally" ?  How can something 100% UNnatural, come_ "naturally"_ ?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > OP: I"m sure you'll find someone to have a sword fight with; don't worry.
> ...



Do you think that's at the root of your homosexuality?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


The fact that you homophobes can't have a rational discussion based on what I actually said is revealing. This thread certainly attracted you trolls.


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



'If you can't identify the crazy person on the bus, you're the crazy person.'

-- Teddy Westside, HIMM


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I think you're going to find that as there are more gay marriages, there will be the same kinds of problems.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

So the OP runs away.

Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that....

Why are dudes in China (or wherever it was you said) not homophobic for holding hands but Americans are despite shaking hands and high fives? At what point is one not a homophobe based on their level of physical interactions with the same sex?

I'm not homophobic, I'm just not. But I don't think some hate filled ignorant asshole should call me a homophobe simply because I don't want to engage in a arbitrary level of physical interactions with the same sex.

I play indoor soccer and I would say it's possibly 1 of the most physical contact sports there is, around the level of basketball.... How come that does not count in my favor, do these dudes in china holding hands play indoor soccer with other men???? Does that mean I can call them and any man not playing a sport I see "fitting" a homophone? Based on the ignorant OP..... yes, yes I could!

See, OP, you can't define what makes someone homophobic based on their physical interactions with the same sex. This is where "force" is brought in... I would have to be forced to engage in physical actions that someone else deems worthy of declaring me not a homophobic person.... That is why I called you a dictator, a king, whatever. Because under your scary rule you might actually force people to be a certain way or punish them. How else could someone prove to not be a homophobe in your perfect utopia than through threat of punishment? You're definitions of what it takes to not be homophobic is currently undefinable, so you calling me or an entire nation homophobic is gawd damn funny lol.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Your blood pressure is going up.  Need to take a deep breath and..


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Cool, a picture! But no answer.... Shoooooooocking......

Looks like I owned you in your own thread then... yup.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...





Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


A giant in your own mind.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Still no answer, but hey, you "attacked" me again! Whoooo!


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

It's possible that you can thank Obama for destroying the "your _____" (racist, bigot, sexist, homophobic / whatever) card.

You can call me homophobic all day and night sweetie, it won't make you able to answer a simple question...

Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 18, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


You're right, you deserve more. If you like, I can show you some defensive moves to use in case a guy ever tries to hug you and "force" you to hug him back. Because that would be unthinkable.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 18, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




Still no answer....


*Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that.... *


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

What is the answer? Is it hold hands while walking down the street? Is it kissing the same sex goodbye, on the mouth, maybe with tongue? At what point are you not a homophobe but not .... gay either? I mean, kissing does not need to be sexual, just like holding hands does not need to be romantic. I just wana know so I don't do something I don't have to to pointlessly prove to some hate filled ignorant heterophobe noob on the internet I'm not homophobic.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

I'm affectionate with everyone, my wife, my sons and daughter, my parents, my in laws including my mother in law...though if I keep my distance from her it's because I don't want to be near when a house drops on her. Affection is not sex. It isn't "gay" and I'm not terrified of male intimacy. My father kisses me on the cheek and I do the same and I embrace him or my brothers for a time period that would make homophobes uncomfortable. That's what I'm talking about. We need more of this, not less.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

No more pointless pictures... or, comments meant to offend me but just seem out of place? 

Good! So you can just answer the question =)?


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'm affectionate with everyone, my wife, my sons and daughter, my parents, my in laws including my mother in law...though if I keep my distance from her it's because I don't want to be near when a house drops on her. Affection is not sex. It isn't "gay" and I'm not terrified of male intimacy. My father kisses me on the cheek and I do the same and I embrace him or my brothers for a time period that would make homophobes uncomfortable. That's what I'm talking about. We need more of this, not less.




Ok, progress, not an answer to the question but I see you're trying to scale back the bullshit in your OP. 

I agree with what you said there, but I don't do any of that seeing as I live in Oregon and my 2 brothers and well, my whole family lives in California. We all hug now and then, no kisses... My wife and I slap each other around a bit.... So, my life is different than yours, do you still think I'm gay? or "repressive" as I believe you put it? Because I was a little confused by the claim I'm repressing my gay feeling but also being called a homophobe.... Unless you feel I'm a closet homophobe who hates on gays....


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

And for the record I feel Obama as well as the Dem congress as well as the Republican presidents and Republican congress have failed the gay community by doing just that.... Keeping them separate from the community of the rest of us. There should be no reason the Government does not allow gays to get married and then write tax code and laws benefiting those allowed to obtain a marriage licence.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> And for the record I feel Obama as well as the Dem congress as well as the Republican presidents and Republican congress have failed the gay community by doing just that.... Keeping them separate from the community of the rest of us. There should be no reason the Government does not allow gays to get married and then write tax code and laws benefiting those allowed to obtain a marriage licence.


It's a state issue, but I like how you blamed Congress thereby bolstering the error that regulating marriage is a power granted to the federal government.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

America has homophobia, and it can be bad in parts. But there are a lot of countries allegedly 'more tolerant' than America, that have really brutal homophobic assaults. 

One night I was walking home, and encountered on a homophobic group of youths, now since I was straight looking and acting I ended up okay. They were carrying baseball bats and other makeshift weapons.

But had I looked at them the wrong way I would have ended up in hospital. This was an upper middle class area I am taking about, right in New Zealand. 

Haven't had any experience like that here, slurs are one thing, but physical violence is what I really worry about. As long as I can walk safe enough at night, with risk of being beaten up I am all good.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> America has homophobia, and it can be bad in parts. But there are a lot of countries allegedly 'more tolerant' than America, that have really brutal homophobic assaults.
> 
> One night I was walking home, and encountered on a homophobic group of youths, now since I was straight looking and acting I ended up okay. They were carrying baseball bats and other makeshift weapons.
> 
> ...


That's not homophobia, that's something else. This thread is about real homophobia, not the word you Leftists have hijacked to apply to anyone who disagrees with the homosexual lifestyle. This thread is about actual fear of homosexuality inhibing natural, non sexual male to male intimacy.


----------



## protectionist (Feb 19, 2015)

Stupid thread.  Why not just admit homosexuality is an abnormal perversion, and just leave it at that ?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

Fist bumping leads to anal fisting,,true story,,bro...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Stupid thread.  Why not just admit homosexuality is an abnormal perversion, and just leave it at that ?


This thread isn't about homosexuality. Maybe people like you having homosexuality on the brain is partially to blame for the actual reason for this thread.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2015)

Nah, America's sick of asshole Communists/Progressives and militant Gays forcing their agenda on others. It's old and tired. Enough is enough. America's over it.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

It's easy to tell when people didn't read the OP. They keep thinking the thread is about the fake homophobia of the Left. The thread is about real homophobia, something few people are comfortable discussing.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > America has homophobia, and it can be bad in parts. But there are a lot of countries allegedly 'more tolerant' than America, that have really brutal homophobic assaults.
> ...


It is homophobia, if you don't believe it move to Russia and see Russian homophobes force broken bottles up gay people's asses, punch them in the face, and put them in hospital, and put them in jail just for being gay. 

Thanks for endorsing homophobic violence, as now I can ignore you totally from now on. Fly to Russia or better yet Uganda, and join the governments there, as politicians there get paid to hate on gays.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Fist bumping leads to anal fisting,,true story,,bro...


He doesn't believe homophobic violence exists, so I doubt he can understand how gay people really have sex - as he gets all his information on gays from people that hate gays for a living.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

protectionist said:


> Stupid thread.  Why not just admit homosexuality is an abnormal perversion, and just leave it at that ?


He wants to live in his own world, as most people when they think of homophobia think of the shit going on in Russia or Uganda; or back in America, the raving preachers and Westboro.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


There are many straight groups and organizations that march in Gay Pride parades...businesses, services such as the Red Cross, churches, temples, etc. politicians.  They are not gay-identified groups....but they are welcome.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > And for the record I feel Obama as well as the Dem congress as well as the Republican presidents and Republican congress have failed the gay community by doing just that.... Keeping them separate from the community of the rest of us. There should be no reason the Government does not allow gays to get married and then write tax code and laws benefiting those allowed to obtain a marriage licence.
> ...




It should be up to the individuals getting married.

Hey were you born somewhat retarded by any chance? Because I know I covered marriage should not be something Government (state or Federal) controls.... And yes, I'm honestly asking, are you retarded?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...


That's not homophobia that's just hate. If it wasn't you guys it would be Jews or someone else. Homophobia is a real word that has a real meaning alluded to in the OP. If you're uncomfortable discussing real homophobia I'll understand. From this thread I glean that everyone is uncomfortable with real homophobia.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


I always find it funny when people claim 'the government shouldn't be involved in marriage' and then demand that a state or federal government authority 'protect the sanctity of marriage'; thus contradicting and undermining their whole argument.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Got a link?


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Fist bumping leads to anal fisting,,true story,,bro...




It's so rare you post anything of substance that I'm not sure I have seen you post anything with substance. What made you crap out your mouth that fist bumps equal anal fisting? 

You use an extreme to make 2 guys holding hands not seem extreme when in fact I can not want to hold a guys hand while walking through the fucking mall and not be a homophobe.

The problem here is you people hate logic and try and argue your points with emotion.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


So there are no St Patricks Day Parades self glorifying being Irish?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Disir said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I see it as a blowback from the Puritans.....


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Got a link?


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...




I agree, it was odd to get attacked for promoting "the federal Government" be involved in marriage when it was beyond clear I was against it, but then that same person who attacked me advocates states control marriage. What's the fucking difference? So 2 dude married in Oregon are now just buds in California? How does that effect taxes? What gives the states the rights to say who can and can't be married. Pretty much the same arguments I made against the federal government doing the same stupid chit.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...




And I see people like you as blowback from the nazi's getting defeated.

Look, we both said something stupid, yay! Lets start a club, we can call it the Democratic party!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Pretty much every Gay Pride Parade and Festival I've been to in San Diego, San Francisco, Rochester, Long Beach, New York City, Los Angeles, and Palm Springs.  How may Gay Pride Parades and Festivals have YOU been to?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Fist bumping leads to anal fisting,,true story,,bro...
> ...


My sons walked through malls holding my hands and never became ghey...


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




No, it exists to drink you dumb ass. I don't think a single person on planet earth thinks St Patrick's day is about celebrating being white.


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2015)

What's wrong with us? Maybe it's the Bill of Rights. Americans have the Constitutional right to be disgusted by open displays of homosexuality and "alternate lifestyles" just as sissies have the Constitutional right to use the word "homophobe". Live with it or keep whining. Most normal people don't give a shit anyway.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> What's wrong with us? Maybe it's the Bill of Rights. Americans have the Constitutional right to be disgusted by open displays of homosexuality and "alternate lifestyles" just as sissies have the Constitutional right to use the word "homophobe". Live with it or keep whining. Most normal people don't give a shit anyway.


Do you sell the shitz?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


As do I. Puritans have fostered such a dread of homosexuality that we either loathe it or love it. Either way it's an obsession. Meanwhile men mistake intimacy with homosexuality so that we fear closeness in friendship and in family. I blame the Protestant puritans for much of our problems today.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...




Didn't say they were, and we were not talking about family. Now the question is will they hold your hand when they are 15, 16, 22, 30 years old or as I said in this thread eariler we are not 6 years old forever, we develop and change chemically. At 6 a child might have no attraction to the opposite or same sex on a sexual basis. But at 12+ it appears.... like magic!!! I don't know why this has not been studied!!! You're on to something Moonglow!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


Why do you have to be so defensive?   Haven't you notices that Northeasterners are much more reticent with their emotions and physical contact?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

TheOldSchool said:


> Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...


Here is the answer.

I really don't care what gays do.

Personally, I do not know any.

But, when this photo popped up, I almost puked, instinctively, and want to douche my eyes.

I didn't think about it, it was in the DNA.

Gay may be in the DNA too; frankly I don't care.

I just don't want to be exposed to it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


I don't even hold my wife's hand....If I did she would use me to tow her...


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...



So then you admit your obsession with homosexuality and that it's all simply blowback.... You love it because it was once punished harshly, not because you actually love it.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I'll take that as a no.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> ...


Guess what you will be dreaming about tonight...


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > Moonglow said:
> ...


lol...

Never said you cant be funny~ =)


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TheOldSchool said:
> 
> 
> > Why can't DUDES JUST FUCKING CUDDLE ONCE IN A WHILE??? Hmmmmmmmmmmmm...
> ...


Why did you assume the picture was gay? Are you making the same mistake that illustrates my point?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...


On cold nights a brother is nice to have?


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

Disir said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Thank you!!!!!

I need five feet of space, but, you made a great point.

Don't crowd me!!


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > TheOldSchool said:
> ...




I don't care if they are gay or not.

My visceral, built into the DNA reaction was to puke.

It is not anything I in any way control.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Well look at it this way. The state provides subsidies and tax advantages to marriage, and performs marriages. This is an artificial construct of the state, which puts married couples in a financially advantageous position as opposed to single people. 

So, naturally if you create a state sanctioned 'marriage', then same sex couples, are going to want the same advantage. 

But rather than push for keeping the state out of the marriage business, by removing the artificial construct of marriage, they insist that states pass laws against same-sex marriage - making a civil rights issue.

With the state out of marriage, it would be purely a religious and social issue, not one that is discrimination vs equality. In framing it as a state issue, it was only a matter of time till someone pointed out an inconsistency in the law, and challenged it.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




All I know is you keep making really racist comments but are prolly to racist to understand you keep making them because you believe your racist hate speech. 


Tell us more about traits that are bad that apply only to a singular nationality. Maybe you can then after tell us how you would depose of these people you blindly hate, maybe cook them in ovens or build camps and stuff them all in there?


----------



## kaz (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...



Go hold hands with your boyfriend, gay boy....


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

TheGreatGatsby said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...


I guess losing a lot of "sword fights" might have done it.

I really don't remember "sword fights" being very common when I was a kid.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


You're insane, and it's not glorification, it's a celebration...one they need because of people like you trying to tell them their very existence is wrong. They don't say that to you, and I'd rather see the whole world gay, and just artifically inseminate gays and lesbians to perpetuate the species, than have a whole world with nothing but people like you


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




So like I said multiple times... Thanks for repeating me after attacking me. I advocated no Government involvement in marriage, you attacked me as pushing Federal Government having power over marriage then YOU claimed it should be a states issue.... Now you are taking my position of no Government involvement. Do you not see how you keep creating "fights" created by your own ignorance and incoherent desire to be at odds with others. 

And for the record being gay does not mean your dick has to be in someone guys ass (if you too are a guy.) Just like being strait does not mean you fuck pussy.... So yes, the picture of the 2 guys cuddling could easily be viewed at as gay, and in fact that would be the far far far far far more accurate opinion of what that picture displays. You are obsessied with redefining what is gay while not actually defining what is gay.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


So there are no St Patricks Day Parades self glorifying being* Irish?*


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...




I said their existence was wrong?????????????????????????????


Why do you hate black people so much, why do you want to kill them all?

What, I'm making shit up and talking out my ass just like you did? Wait what it makes me look stupid as you do????

Gays need a parade because of people like me who advocate removing Governments strangle hold on not allowing gays to marry................................................................................................................................................


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Not for being white, as I said.


----------



## Roadrunner (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> What's wrong with us? Maybe it's the Bill of Rights. Americans have the Constitutional right to be disgusted by open displays of homosexuality and "alternate lifestyles" just as sissies have the Constitutional right to use the word "homophobe". Live with it or keep whining. Most normal people don't give a shit anyway.


I don't like straight people making PDA's.

People need to learn manners.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


No. I am not supporting your position, in fact it isn't 'your position', as I have mentioned the alternative to marriage as enforced by government, before on this forum - last year in fact. So if you are going to push me on what I have said on this forum, ask me first, before making up shit.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...



Ya.. having to see grown men engage in groping and kissing makes me physically il.  So what?  

What is it about faggots that makes them NEED MY APPROVAL???

I don't desire THEIR approval.  I don't give a damn how their fucked up brain processes information.  To me they might as well be aliens from Mars.  They don't get it at the most basic level of human existence.  I don't trust anything that comes out of their mouths.  If every fag in the world got some disease and died I wouldn't lose a wink of sleep.  Their input in society is worse than useless.  It is a poison.  What I REALLY hope for is the discovery of the Gay Gene so proper human beings can abort these freaks before they get born.  I keep hearing that gay isn't a "choice" it is genetic.  Fine!  Thank you you stupid fags for driving home THAT point.  Now let's get busy weeding these fucked up people out.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




Ooh not, not a year ago! How many lifetimes did it take you to finally catch on to such an incredibly old concept???


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way... 

The group most active in sexualizing affection between people of the same gender points an accusing finger at normal people and says "see how sick you are!"... ironic.

Talk about projection.  I remember a time when men embraced men and women embraced women with genuine and deep regard and affection...who would gladly die for each other in that devotion....and NONE of that had ANYTHING to do with sexuality.

Y'all are the ones who have INFUSED sexuality into every single nuance of human expression.  Don't point the finger of blame at others who are now so habitually sick of this inference that they stay far away from members of their own gender lest the slightest indication of comeraderie or affection be INSTANTLY misinterpreted as "coming out of the closet".

I think this more than any other thing besides maybe the skyrocketing HIV crises in youth ages 13-24 since this despicable focus became a social fad is the most damaging of all.  Now the last bastion of closeness without sex (with one's own gender) as a relief valve from the opposite gender has been destroyed.  Now everything with everyone is "about sex".

Thanks LGBTs!


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> ...



I'm sorry, so you believe gays are not human? SMDT is a fucking idiot but dude, you went way overboard, you want to kill un born children because they could be gay? You need to take some time off for politics IMO.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Disir said:
> ...


This IS an interesting topic.  I find Latins (French, Italian, Spanish) to be more physical, more affectionate....and it doesn't seem to interfer with Machismo.  Slavics also are very manly yet very affectionate.  It's the Anglo-Saxon WASP types that have this invisible barrier up.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> What's wrong with us?



You pretty much nailed it- homophobia- but in this case its fear of being identified as gay.

Its very much an American phenomena.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...




Don't you just wish all those Anglo Saxon would just burn to death? Just say it =)


----------



## whitehall (Feb 19, 2015)

If you think the cultural kiss on the cheek is a homosexual display it makes you an ignorant bigot. Most homosexuals in the United States are law abiding people who consider themselves fortunate to live in the most tolerant Country in the world. Beware of the homosexuals who continually push for acceptance of an abhorrent act.  The pedophile arm of the "gay community" is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


How long does it take to pull your head out of your ass each morning?

What I said, before this thread existed: Gay statists strike again...you will submit Page 49 US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...



Here is the link for the San Francisco Pride Parade application.

Exhibitor and Parade Applications Now Online for the 2015 Celebration and Parade SF Pride Blog

I look forward to seeing your float.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> The pedophile arm of the "gay community" is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda.



yep...just like the pedophile arm of the 'straight community' is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda....

http://images4.fanpop.com/image/photos/22200000/Lolita-lolita-book-and-movie-22221585-500-285.jpg


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Roadrunner said:
> ...


No joke. My brothers and I used to cuddle in the morning and this happened well into our teens. I guess somebody should have told us this was gay. As it turns out, none of us turned gay from that experience. I guess we lucked out.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yes to Q #1

Yes to Q #2 except I don't think your reading Comp is up to speed.  If they find a gene that* for sure* makes a human being want to fuck their own gender then yes.  Kill em before they get to become embryos.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > The pedophile arm of the "gay community" is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda.
> ...


We're discussing real homophobia, not the fake kind promoted by the Left.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


So...the Irish aren't white?


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> We're discussing real homophobia, not the fake kind promoted by the Left.


 
Again...

The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way...

The group most active in sexualizing affection between people of the same gender points an accusing finger at normal people and says "see how sick you are!"... ironic.

Talk about projection. I remember a time when men embraced men and women embraced women with genuine and deep regard and affection...who would gladly die for each other in that devotion....and NONE of that had ANYTHING to do with sexuality.

Y'all are the ones who have INFUSED sexuality into every single nuance of human expression. Don't point the finger of blame at others who are now so habitually sick of this inference that they stay far away from members of their own gender lest the slightest indication of comeraderie or affection be INSTANTLY misinterpreted as "coming out of the closet".

I think this more than any other thing besides maybe the skyrocketing HIV crises in youth ages 13-24 since this despicable focus became a social fad is the most damaging of all. Now the last bastion of closeness without sex (with one's own gender) as a relief valve from the opposite gender has been destroyed. Now everything with everyone is "about sex".

Thanks LGBTs!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Roadrunner said:


> TheGreatGatsby said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Everyone loses these sword fights. Pee gets everywhere. Used to drive our mother nucking futz.


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > hipeter924 said:
> ...




My head is not in my ass... ever.... Should I dare ask how long it takes you to pull your head out of your butt? How and why do you shove your head in your ass? Do you do this before betime or just wake up and it's in there?


----------



## Avorysuds (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> If you think the cultural kiss on the cheek is a homosexual display it makes you an ignorant bigot. Most homosexuals in the United States are law abiding people who consider themselves fortunate to live in the most tolerant Country in the world. Beware of the homosexuals who continually push for acceptance of an abhorrent act.  The pedophile arm of the "gay community" is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda.




It can be gay tho... There is a lot more to it than you simple minded haters make it out to be. I should not be forced to be kissed or kiss someone of any gender to prove anything to someone else. Yet in order to not be viewed as homophobic you bigots seem to have a very loosely, very undefined definition of what proves someone not gay but also not homophobic.


Again.... What physical action must I or others do with another of the same sex to prove I/we are not homophobic? I noticed you skipped right over that.... 


Same question, where is the answer from all you super elite smarties out there?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way...
> 
> The group most active in sexualizing affection between people of the same gender points an accusing finger at normal people and says "see how sick you are!"... ironic.
> 
> ...


This thread is actually about STRAIGHT people sexualizing what isn't sexual so that love is confused with sex and affection with being gay.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...



Its all homophobia.

And its all rooted in the same thing- fear of homosexuals, fear of being labeled homosexuals.

All the same thing. 

Sad that you let what others think dictate how you and your brother treated each other.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> What's wrong with us? Maybe it's the Bill of Rights. Americans have the Constitutional right to be disgusted by open displays of homosexuality and "alternate lifestyles" just as sissies have the Constitutional right to use the word "homophobe". Live with it or keep whining. Most normal people don't give a shit anyway.


The frequent misuse of the word homophobia has crowded out the legitimate use of it. This thread is playing out like a South Park episode, people getting carried away by different meanings of the same term and going off in different directions.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


I didn't. I'm actually not homophobic in any sense of the word. I'm close to all the males in my life, both emotionally and abundance of physical contact. I'm proof that being close to my father, brothers, and sons does not turn anyone gay.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Why are you so very defensive?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


WTF is wrong with you?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


How many Gay Pride Parades and Festivals have YOU been to?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


What are the "really racist comments" I have been making?   Clarify that for me, because I'm not seeing it.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



Living amongst the freaks masquerading as human beings has finally worn past thin.  Wrong with me?  I don't need to justify why I am straight.  You have it backwards.  Fags and the fag supporters need to justify why THEY are fucked up.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


Apparently, the Irish are not white.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way...
> 
> The group most active in sexualizing affection between people of the same gender points an accusing finger at normal people and says "see how sick you are!"... ironic.
> 
> ...


Where ever and whenever did you see men embrace men with genuine and deep regard and affection....in the U.S.?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


You want to kill people who are gay. 

On behalf of all gay people everywhere, fuck you!


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not at all...I AM one.   And I'm not very affectionate too.   It's just the way I was raised.

Again, you seem very defensive.....to the point of trying to put words in other posters' mouths.  Odd.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

whitehall said:


> If you think the cultural kiss on the cheek is a homosexual display it makes you an ignorant bigot. Most homosexuals in the United States are law abiding people who consider themselves fortunate to live in the most tolerant Country in the world. Beware of the homosexuals who continually push for acceptance of an abhorrent act.  The pedophile arm of the "gay community" is vocal and angry and their biggest fantasy is to recruit an innocent kid who falls for the propaganda.


"The pedophile arm of the gay community"?    What the heck is that?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


There goes creativity and intelligence...........................


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way...
> ...


It seems to happen but never in public


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's fine.  I don't expect you to lay back...throw your legs up and take it up the ass.

I'm not here trying to make friends with freaks of nature.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


One of the fun things I notice with guys is that a hug like that is very short ending with some light pounding on the back....but, I get the point of your thread.....men in the U.S. are hesitant to show physical affection towards other men.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Gay people thank you.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2015)

America's sick of the repetitive gay propaganda. We get it, you dudes enjoy puttin your pee pees in other mens' buttholes. And that you chicks enjoy dining on other womens' vag's. But that doesn't mean everyone's gonna acknowledge that as being normal acceptable behavior. I'm sorry, but that's the reality. Now quit ya bitchin and move on.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



THAT is one of the myths that gays survive on...that they have better taste than straight people.  Nonsense.  Is the best music written by homos?

Some can be good.  Some claim Elton John is an example of great music coming from a gay man...but Bernie Taupin the REAL creator of John's music WAS NOT GAY!!!!

Is Carol King gay?  She co-wrote many of the early rock hits by many of the popular black entertainers.

The list goes on and on.  Clearly almost ALL great recent music has been produced by straight people.

Great show tunes...who give a fuck?  None of it was great!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

paulitician said:


> America's sick of the repetitive gay propaganda. We get it, you dudes enjoy puttin your pee pees in other mens' buttholes. And that you chicks enjoy dining on other womens' vag's. But that doesn't mean everyone's gonna acknowledge that as being normal acceptable behavior. I'm sorry, but that's the reality. Now quit ya bitchin and move on.



"America's sick of the repetitive gay propaganda."

Amen to that!


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Careful, might get in some trouble. You're not buying into the repetitive gay propaganda. Obama's watchin.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Sorry, I couldn't sign off on their ridiculous terms and conditions, they say my not allowing faghadist on my hetero pride float would violate their anti-discrimination policy. Plus they require a million dollars insurance and they can't be held liable for anything.


----------



## DigitalDrifter (Feb 19, 2015)

This thread is gay.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



You first, link?


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.


Strawman.   No one is afraid of this.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Probably the strictest requirements are for floats because they can veer off course and plow into the crowds if there isn't a gay person aboard.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

M14 Shooter said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> ...


They're terrified of it. Brief, low contact hugs, emotional distancing, what are these men so afraid of. Some are so homophobic they deny it even exists.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Actually that applies to vendors and nonprofits, unless they grant an exception of course.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


You oppose gay pride days because you think gays shouldn't even exist, and therefore "wrong"


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Wow...it appears you're just simple.

You missed the transition


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

paulitician said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



It's as fake as the glitter they wear.  I'm not one to get distracted by shiny objects.  Unless it is the feathers of a humming bird or a great N American Woodpecker.  Their shiny feathers blue, green and red feathers are awesome.  Mallard ducks have some awesome colors also.  All...not gay.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I guess the Boy Scouts will never be invited


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Gay pride is an oxymoron.  Most if not all fags are self loathing.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...


I know the answer to that.

The thought of gay men kissing makes him fell icky. The reasons could involve lot's of things. Maybe he was called a p*ssy when he was young, or maybe he was raised in a macho household...who knows. But at some point he's bought into this ridiculous rationalization about the arguments agains being gay. It's gotta suck to be tied up in knots over it. I wouldn't wish that state of mind on my worst enemy


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Avorysuds said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


In Averysud's defense he never said that. It's HUGGY who wants to kill off the gays. HUGGY is the evil asshole you might have in mind.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



Ha, nice.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


Not really, it's you, and people like you, who do most of the "loathing" when it comes to gay men


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


I didn't use the word kill, and to me, there are no tolerable shades of bigotry


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I can accept that.  Fags never take anything seriously.  I take my loathing of them seriously.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


That's a fantastic way to live life...having fun hating people.....hmmm.....

Hating people is a part time sport for me, when I come into contact with people like you, on sites like these.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



You fucking pussy ass liars!

I never said go out and MURDER faggots!

I was saying that it would be a good time to eliminate them by finding the Gay gene and testing for it early enough to abort the zycote.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



See!  It's not so bad to hate!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Bigotry does come in many shades, many on your side. Tolerance on the other hand doesn't. One is either tolerant of gay people existing or they are like HUGGY and his fellow Muslims who want to kill them.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 19, 2015)

Most people don't hate gays, they're just sick of the endless whining and repetitive gay propaganda. Enough is enough already. Give it a rest. You dudes wanna stick your pee pees in other mens' buttholes, so be it. You chicks wanna dine on other womens' vag's, so be it. 

But for God's sake, stop all the whining and trying to force people to acknowledge it as being normal acceptable behavior. It's become so tiresome and lame at this point. Time to move on.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



People select their preferences in their babies all the time.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Eugenics. That's SO much better. You are truly fucked up in the head and if there's anyone I suspect of being a self loathing closet homo it's you.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



WOW! didn't see THAT coming...

Oh...THAT hurt!  Gonna leave a mark....

Would you believe I live in a place with NO closets?  True story!  What does THAT tell ya?  HMMMmm????

When friends visit they see everything!  It's ALL out in the open.  No secrets.  Nothing hidden.  That's how I live.  

You don't likey?  Tough poop!


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Most people don't hate gays, they're just sick of the endless whining and repetitive gay propaganda. Enough is enough already. Give it a rest. You dudes wanna stick your pee pees in other mens' buttholes, so be it. You chicks wanna dine on other womens' vag's, so be it.
> 
> But for God's sake, stop all the whining and trying to force people to acknowledge it as being normal acceptable behavior. It's become so tiresome and lame at this point. Time to move on.


The OP references homophobia, the fear of same sex affection, as a possible reason for our obsession with homosexuality both for and against it. The rest of the known world that doesn't share this fear also doesn't share this obsession.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


That the psych ward allows internet access.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



I've had my suspicion of that for a very long time.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

If a gay church burned down that would be a two-fer.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> > What's wrong with us? Maybe it's the Bill of Rights. Americans have the Constitutional right to be disgusted by open displays of homosexuality and "alternate lifestyles" just as sissies have the Constitutional right to use the word "homophobe". Live with it or keep whining. Most normal people don't give a shit anyway.
> ...



LOL- and you are the arbiter of what is the 'legitimate use"?

*Definition of HOMOPHOBIA*
*:*  irrational fear of, aversion to, or discrimination against homosexuality or homosexuals

Seems fairly straight forward to me.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


You can't even get this right...Bernie Taupin wrote lyrics, not music.


----------



## Disir (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Disir said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...



That's fun but, I'm not sure it's quite accurate.  It isn't until Kinsey that we find homosexuality defined by a single incident in the US.  This definition is in the US and is not world wide. 
In terms of space, it has more to do with the lack of privacy and well, space.............tenements etc.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


I just told you how many different Gay Pride Parades I've been to....3 in San Diego, 1 in San Francisco, 1 in Rochester (my parents drove the Red Cross truck in the parade), 2 in Long Beach, 1 in NYC, 1 in LA, and 2 in Palm Springs.....that makes 11 so far.

I even started a few commentary threads while at parades/festivals:

Gay Pride San Diego today US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

2nd Annual San Diego Gay Pride Report US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

2014 Palm Springs Gay Pride Report US Message Board - Political Discussion Forum

So....How many Gay Pride Parades and Festivals have YOU been to?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I guess that depends on where you stand on abortion.

Are you against abortion?...because you think that it's murder?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Atually it's bad, and I don't like it, but people like you deserve it


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Huggy is a Mulsim?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Most people don't hate gays, they're just sick of the endless whining and repetitive gay propaganda. Enough is enough already. Give it a rest. You dudes wanna stick your pee pees in other mens' buttholes, so be it. You chicks wanna dine on other womens' vag's, so be it.
> 
> But for God's sake, stop all the whining and trying to force people to acknowledge it as being normal acceptable behavior. It's become so tiresome and lame at this point. Time to move on.


You've deluded yourself, and if you were not deluded, gays wouldn't bother you at all


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Wow, a pro abortion racist...that's fresh


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

You can't even get this right...Bernie Taupin wrote lyrics, not music. 

Really?  How are those music tracks with no lyrics selling???


----------



## M14 Shooter (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> M14 Shooter said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You are lying, and you know it.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...



I'm a multi-tasking Mo Fo !!!!


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



The HUGGY hates the Muslims also.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

Avorysuds said:


> hipeter924 said:
> 
> 
> > Avorysuds said:
> ...


You're the reason my family would disown me, if I ever became a ' libertarian '. I have someone else in there sometimes. Not going to give you sex ed, but safe to say it isn't my 'head'.


----------



## HUGGY (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> HUGGY said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Only people with conflicted feelings are torn by hate.  I hate who I hate as if they raped my sister or wife and shot my children.  Except...  there is no sense of loss involved.  My children are fine..so are the x's and sister.  

And no I don't "deserve" it.. I feel nothing about it.   The evidence is clear ...what I witness is clear. My hate is truer than your stupid made up religions.  

When the bullshit is stripped away and all that is left are the bare facts it is easy to be disgusted with much of the population.  You are the one's living the lie..not me.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

The premise of this thread is funny, in a pathetic and sad way...

The group most active in sexualizing affection between people of the same gender points an accusing finger at normal people and says "see how sick you are!"... ironic.

Talk about projection.  I remember a time when men embraced men and women embraced women with genuine and deep regard and affection...who would gladly die for each other in that devotion....and NONE of that had ANYTHING to do with sexuality.

Y'all are the ones who have INFUSED sexuality into every single nuance of human expression.  Don't point the finger of blame at others who are now so habitually sick of this inference that they stay far away from members of their own gender lest the slightest indication of comeraderie or affection be INSTANTLY misinterpreted as "coming out of the closet".

I think this more than any other thing besides maybe the skyrocketing HIV crises in youth ages 13-24 since this despicable focus became a social fad is the most damaging of all.  Now the last bastion of closeness without sex (with one's own gender) as a relief valve from the opposite gender has been destroyed.  Now everything with everyone is "about sex".

Thanks LGBTs!


saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> This thread is actually about STRAIGHT people sexualizing what isn't sexual so that love is confused with sex and affection with being gay.


 
No, it's about what HAS ALREADY BEEN DONE by gays in order to make it inappropriate under any circumstances for anyone straight to hug anyone else.  Not too long ago public displays of affection for the same gender were never seen as "gay".  Now, because all human behavior courtesy of the nonstop media blitz "all things gay" is seen as "sexually suggestive!", just regular people regard any and all displays of affection as "sexual".

Its genesis is in the steeping, not in the actual product: the tea.

As with any disease, you want to trace it back to the original pathogen...


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> You can't even get this right...Bernie Taupin wrote lyrics, not music.
> 
> Really?  How are those music tracks with no lyrics selling???


Actually, Elton John has done quite well for himself.....and Bernie these days?


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...



  If your having gay thoughts about men, and seeking to show affection to them...perhaps you should just do that instead of thinking there is something wrong with all of us who don't.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

HUGGY said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > HUGGY said:
> ...


Well....you know how it goes....whoever dies happiest wins, and if hate makes you happy...more power to you.

But you will have to explain it all to God again someday.

I'm happiest actually being happy, and who am I to poopoo someone being happy while hating.


----------



## hipeter924 (Feb 19, 2015)

iamwhatiseem said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> ...


The OP thinks having gay thoughts or feelings is viewed as a thought crime, and that most straight men have issues with showing affection to other men. Which isn't obviously the case, unless someone is a member of Westboro or a Neo Nazi group.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

But hugging does not equal sexual feelings!  This the problem!





toxicmedia said:


> Well....you know how it goes....whoever dies happiest wins, and if hate makes you happy...more power to you.
> 
> But you will have to explain it all to God again someday.
> 
> I'm happiest actually being happy, and who am I to poopoo someone being happy while hating.


 
Nobody I really know "hates" homosexuals.  They just hate/won't have the idea of them hijacking the word marriage to the demise of children involved.  That's really the long and short of it.


----------



## Silhouette (Feb 19, 2015)

Or if you are having ZERO feelings of sexuality towards your fellow man or women, go ahead and hug them too.  Why not?  Why does wanting to support and feel empathy for/from your fellow man have to have any sexual attachments whatsoever?

The problem is the steeping, not the tea.  Hug does not = sex.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Silhouette said:


> But hugging does not equal sexual feelings!  This the problem!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's a very logical reaction to hate someone that threatens your children


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...


My father, brother and I never hug or touch each other, ever.

My son hugs me, and he and his friends give each other hugs.

Maybe it's a generational thing.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



I have been to 5- 4 in San Francisco- 1 in NY City.

There have been floats or groups for the family of homosexuals in every one.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Silhouette said:
> 
> 
> > But hugging does not equal sexual feelings!  This the problem!
> ...



Even though homophobes are a threat to everyone's children- I don't hate them.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


I hate everyone, and everything that threatens our children, like Muslim Extremists, drug abuse, bad grades, and birth defects....but gays have been around forever, and they don't hurt children in greater or lesser percentages than straight people do....and when they do hurt children, they hurt them in ways that any straight person could. Two men kissing each other doesn't hurt anybody, if they're both gay adults.

EDIT*****When I wrote what is above, I thought I was responding to Sillhouette, my bad


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I refuse to allow my life to be ruled by hate- or infect my child with that kind of hate. 

But I am glad you recognize the issue is not straight vs gay.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


 I allow myself that charcter defect...homicidal racist gay haters will get all of may hatred.


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Feb 19, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> My father, brother and I never hug or touch each other, ever.
> 
> My son hugs me, and he and his friends give each other hugs.
> 
> Maybe it's a generational thing.



You see this with boys in team sports for sure.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 19, 2015)

People who get laid regularly don't usually conflate hugging with sex.

It's only repressed prudes and righties too old to get any, that have a problem with contraception, women, and gays having sex


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Your own personal blog wasn't really what I had in mind when I asked for a link, but a deals a deal. I don't do parades, festivals or ball games for that matter, I don't do crowds.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

hipeter924 said:


> iamwhatiseem said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Really? When did I say that?

Stop lying, Leftists!


----------



## Blackrook (Feb 19, 2015)

Anyway, it's not homophobia to not hug people.  That was the way I was raised.  No one in my family hugged.  That was just the way it was.  It doesn't mean we don't love each.  It isn't good to judge people based on cultural differences.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > whitehall said:
> ...


Wrong. A sign of stupidity is being no smarter than the dictionary which is beholden to the idiot axiom. Words get defined down through prolific misuse. Being an uneducated moron, you've never studied Greek roots, a language far more sophisticated than English and is the standard, along with Latin, with which unambiguous meanings are assigned to words, meanings that can't be corrupted by the idiot axiom of which you are a part. 

Homo means "same". Phobia means "fear". Nothing there implies discrimination or hatred, or even homosexuality. Fear of sameness cannot be interpreted as a fear or antipathy toward homosexuals. Conservatives are smarter than Leftists. I am smarter than the modern dictionary which caters to ignorance, not intelligence, and I'm smarter than you.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Anyway, it's not homophobia to not hug people.  That was the way I was raised.  No one in my family hugged.  That was just the way it was.  It doesn't mean we don't love each.  It isn't good to judge people based on cultural differences.


It is homophobia in the strictest definition of the word which has nothing to do with homosexuality. Fear of sameness expressed in a visceral aversion to intimate touching of someone of the same gender is homophobia. That's beyond dispute. Where opinion is interjected is in the judgement of whether this is healthy and desirable or not. That's where we have a difference of opinion as I consider any family with males that aren't physically affectionate to be dysfunctional.

It's ok to disagree with that.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Huggy wants to kill homosexuals like Muslims do. I don't bother differentiating between subcategories of evil.


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


OKTexas wants to tell us what is and what isn't in a gay pride parade...and yet, has he ever been to one?


----------



## bodecea (Feb 19, 2015)

OKTexas said:


> bodecea said:
> 
> 
> > OKTexas said:
> ...


Blog?  I don't do blogs...so....you've never been to a gay pride parade yet you expect us to believe you know what is in and what is not in them.....BWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!

Texas Stupid....what a shocker.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 19, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Silhouette said:
> ...


Idiot. How are you any better than people who claim homosexuals in threaten everybody's children?


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



How about you provide a quote for that dumb ass claim. You made the claim of what they contained, I simply asked for a link to support your claim. You don't need to tell lies to make yourself look silly, you do a good enough job without lying.


----------



## OKTexas (Feb 19, 2015)

bodecea said:


> OKTexas said:
> 
> 
> > bodecea said:
> ...



Once again, you made the claim of what's in them, not me. I asked for an link to support your claim, you provided nothing except your own post, not what I would call unbiased. Why do you feel compelled to lie?


----------



## TheGreatGatsby (Feb 19, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Roadrunner said:
> 
> 
> > TheGreatGatsby said:
> ...



You've consistently posted tacky posts.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't hate gays, they're just sick of the endless whining and repetitive gay propaganda. Enough is enough already. Give it a rest. You dudes wanna stick your pee pees in other mens' buttholes, so be it. You chicks wanna dine on other womens' vag's, so be it.
> ...



Sick of hearing about how it's just fine that Johnny like likes to stick his wee wee in Billy's butthole. Enough is enough already. Not everyone's gonna accept it as normal acceptable behavior. Gays just need to stop whining and deal with that reality.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Most people don't hate gays, they're just sick of the endless whining and repetitive gay propaganda. Enough is enough already. Give it a rest. You dudes wanna stick your pee pees in other mens' buttholes, so be it. You chicks wanna dine on other womens' vag's, so be it.
> ...



Pretty sure i'm not worried about gays 'bothering' me. I think i can handle it. They're annoying the fluck out of people now. Too much gay propaganda. Most people are over it.


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> 
> In Asia, men who are friends walk hand in hand while talking. In Europe they greet each other with a kiss on each cheek. Here we fist bump. It got me wondering if fear of homosexuality fuels our obsession with it, whether it be affinity or angry opposition to it.
> 
> ...



I think the fear Americans have towards various groups is all by design. If your people are afraid of others, they give you, the government as much power as you want to keep themselves safe. If we didn't fear others we wouldn't give the government all the power they have.Thus fear is useful to governments. 

Nazis used this fear of the other in the 30s to come to power. Governments use it to this day to stay in power. US government has made fear of touching and being touched so prevalaent that it's not even just same sex touching but ALL touching. Look at films and pictures from 50+ years ago and you'll see how much more common touching was. Now, a lot of this innocent contact can get you sued or arrested. By making simple human contact something bad we've become correspondingly much more fearful of other people, even our fellow citizens. And thus given the government unprecedented amounts of power over our daily lives.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



LOL....okay- I will admit- I was engaging in hyperbole- and sarcasm in response to that bigots post. 
Yes- I was wrong to do so- homophobes are no more a threat than homosexuals are.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

paulitician said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Then why are you the only one who keeps talking about 'wee wee in butthole'?

None of the rest of us are.

You appear to be obsessed with the idea.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



That's because you're likely a PC pussy. Always runnin with the herd.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...



Yeah- lots of idiots say that.


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

paulitician said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...



Here is what your posts consist of:
_pee pees in other mens' buttholes_

You are obsessed with that.


----------



## paulitician (Feb 20, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> paulitician said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



Nah, just sounds like you're obsessed with saying i'm obsessed. So, moving on...


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 20, 2015)

paulitician said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > paulitician said:
> ...


Doesn't sound like you can handle it at all....


----------



## timslash (Feb 20, 2015)

We are not sick, we are just a little bit scared about homophobia now, their initiatives are often very hard to understand and their parades are always shock for children and for some adults too, there is too much window dressing...


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 20, 2015)

timslash said:


> We are not sick, we are just a little bit scared about homophobia now, their initiatives are often very hard to understand and their parades are always shock for children and for some adults too, there is too much window dressing...



Which parade were you shocked by?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 20, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


It is fun listening to homophobes come up with explanations about how bad "homosexual" behavior is, but they have no ill feelings towards gays.

Irony knocks at the door every time I hear the increasingly bizzarre rationalizations they make.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > No, I'm not talking about the term as it's popularly used, I'm talking about real homophobia, the fear of affectionate gestures between men.
> ...


My first grade teacher gave us kids lots of hugs, she was just that kind of person. For all I know there were kids there that really needed it because those were the only hugs they ever got. Now teachers don't do that anymore. Lawsuits? I think there's more to it than that. I named this thread for a reason. I think America really is sick and the only cure for it is love, the only kind that is convincing, the kind that gives great big hugs and great wet kisses. Humans  give and receive love through physical touch. Everything else just falls short.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


"Love the sinner, hate the sin" is too complicated to understand for you. Got it.


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Yet when I try that I am arrested...


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

timslash said:


> We are not sick, we are just a little bit scared about homophobia now, their initiatives are often very hard to understand and their parades are always shock for children and for some adults too, there is too much window dressing...


This thread isn't about homosexuality. A homosexual living down the street lacks the power to inspire the dread men feel when another man wants to give them a hug and even (gasp!) a peck on the cheek. That's homophobia.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

Moonglow said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


Are you a teacher?


----------



## Moonglow (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Moonglow said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Not any more....


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 20, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


Two very close family friends are a lesbian couple who often babysit the kids. I trust them with my own children because they are modest (in behavior) and have a deeply held sense of right and wrong. Our kids adore them. There's nothing that disabuses a flawed belief like personal experience.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 20, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...


That's passive aggressive BS


----------



## Delta4Embassy (Feb 21, 2015)

Blackrook said:


> Anyway, it's not homophobia to not hug people.  That was the way I was raised.  No one in my family hugged.  That was just the way it was.  It doesn't mean we don't love each.  It isn't good to judge people based on cultural differences.



I'm not aware of any culture that doesn't hug and touch.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

Delta4Embassy said:


> Blackrook said:
> 
> 
> > Anyway, it's not homophobia to not hug people.  That was the way I was raised.  No one in my family hugged.  That was just the way it was.  It doesn't mean we don't love each.  It isn't good to judge people based on cultural differences.
> ...


We are a culture that's sick, being reticent to touch and hug between guys and being emotionally distant. We've confused love and sex so that we can't love someone unless we want to shag them.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


A 2000 year old doctrine? Not really. Have some respect, would you?


----------



## Syriusly (Feb 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Delta4Embassy said:
> 
> 
> > Blackrook said:
> ...



I don't know who you are calling 'we'.

I hug my Dad- and he hugs me. Our whole family hugs- in my culture- which is America- we do hug.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

Syriusly said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Delta4Embassy said:
> ...


In your family, not in America. 

Do you know what got me thinking about this? I was watching "Russkies" with my two boys, a movie made long before their time. 3 boys rescued a Soviet sailor stranded on American shores. Anyway, in the course of events there was a cause for great celebration and the Russian grabbed all three boys in a great big hug, something common where he came from. The boys pushed him away and asked if he was homosexual. I paused the movie because this was a real teaching moment for my boys. It isn't just a movie, this thinking is prevalent. 

The gay community should be on board with changing this culture because it has been part of the stigma created that kept gays in the closet, a hidden subculture in society. 

If men can't hug without thinking hugs are gay, that's a serious sickness IMO.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


It's way more than 2000 years old, so are the concepts that murder, robbery, sleeping with your buddy's wife, and lies are bad for societies. It didn't take the 10 Commandments for humans to figure that out.

Love the sinner, and hate the sin, is a great concept. One people might think they're practicing, but the people who oppose gay marriage, on this site almost never express love for whom they think are committing a sin.

The perspective I have comes from growing up out here 90 miles east of San Francisco. It's considered prejudicial to make comparisons between how gays live their lives, as opposed to how straights live their lives. Behind that courtesy is basic privacy. I would never inquire about what straight people who live in Alabama do behind closed doors sexually, let alone be outraged by it.

Gay people usually are, and should be, offended when who they are is defined by what happens behind the closed doors within a romantic relationship. If you're not in the bedroom with them, and the time you spend with them includes coffee in the morning, or brunch out with other friends, or maybe a ball game...why does what they do in their bedroom become anything worthy of judgment, discussion, or disapproval?

If someone disapproves of public displays of affection, and it doesn't matter whether the people are gay, at least that's not hypocritical.

People who insist on meddling and dragging the sexual behavior of gays out into the view of everyone, in hopes others will disapprove, always seem to make the case that it's harmful to their kids to see that.

From the 60's forward, gays came out of the closet because they needed to for their own sanity. It was basically self defense. Now in San Francisco, they don't need to. You can't even declare 95% of us out here desensitized, because we now realize that people being sensitive to a non threat was the real problem. Gays never were the problem, it's people who disapproved of them who were.

Your love for gays, which you have to muster up, is not doing them any favors. Gays neither want, nor need your sympathy, compassion, or disapproval, because they do not need to measure up to your religious practices or ideological expectations.

Don't look now, but your side of this street might not be as clean as you think.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 21, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> Syriusly said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


There is nothing wrong with hugs...or gay sex.

Heal thyself


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > Syriusly said:
> ...



The two have nothing to do with each other. That's the point of this whole thread, confused conservatives who are so opposed to homosexuality that they view any male to male affection as gay.  Or did you not understand that this thread was a criticism of those conservatives, not gay people?


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 21, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


This vein of conversation started because you scoffed at Christians who say they don't hate gays but hate what they do.  To that I countered that such Christians are in line with the piety that's defined Christianity for centuries, that God calls sinners to repentance because He loves sinners, even though He hates sin.  It follows therefore that the followers of Christ take on a like disposition, separating the sinner who needs salvation from the sin which condemns them.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Being gay, or having gay sex, is not a sin.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I don't care if someone is conservative or liberal, if they disapprove of gay sex, and gay marriage, I support their right to have that opinion, and state it using any media.

Those who want to impose that archaic morality on gays, I will continue to hate them, and not just their sins.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



Yes it is a sin.  That has no bearing on my view of public policy which I think should leave people to the privacy of their own lives.  But you're not going to convince me that it isn't a sin.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I don't hate them, but I oppose them with you.  I don't like family values conservatives who violate the Constitution with the agenda they push, DOMA being a prime example.  There's no conflict. It's stupid to assume that just because I believe homosexuality is a sin, I automatically want government to control it.  Stupid.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Our positions are irreconcilable.

But I like how your dialog continued to be almost entirely rational and civil throughout our exchange.

Thank you for that.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Then I stand corrected, and I apologize for thinking you would support gay marriage bans


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 22, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...



I see what you did there... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I support the right for states to make that decision themselves as nothing in the Constitution gives the federal government the power to regulate marriage, that means DOMA, the 1862 Morrill Anti Bigomy Act, gay marriage, anything.  However I don't think the states have the right to not recognize marriages performed in other states, just like they don't have the right to not recognize drivers licenses issued in other states.  If somebody wants to marry in New York and then move here to Idaho, they have that right and Idaho must recognize their marriage.  That's where I stand.


----------



## featherlite (Feb 22, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> I'm affectionate with everyone, my wife, my sons and daughter, my parents, my in laws including my mother in law...though if I keep my distance from her it's because I don't want to be near when a house drops on her. Affection is not sex. It isn't "gay" and I'm not terrified of male intimacy. My father kisses me on the cheek and I do the same and I embrace him or my brothers for a time period that would make homophobes uncomfortable. That's what I'm talking about. We need more of this, not less.



For some people maybe, but not everyone needs more of this. Difference of opinion doesn't mean phobic.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 22, 2015)

featherlite said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > I'm affectionate with everyone, my wife, my sons and daughter, my parents, my in laws including my mother in law...though if I keep my distance from her it's because I don't want to be near when a house drops on her. Affection is not sex. It isn't "gay" and I'm not terrified of male intimacy. My father kisses me on the cheek and I do the same and I embrace him or my brothers for a time period that would make homophobes uncomfortable. That's what I'm talking about. We need more of this, not less.
> ...



Phobia characterized as a "difference of opinion" doesn't change it from being phobia.  Fear of intimate contact with other males is a phobia, or do you not understand that phobia means fear?


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


I've never really understood why the federal government controlling "it" is 100% evil, and the state government controlling "it" is 100% okee dokee.

I think it depends on this issue, and where you stand on it.

If there was a constitutional amendment that probited gay marriage bans...would you still support the rights of a state to prohibit gay marraige?

.


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Did the title of this thread confuse you? It isn't about fake Leftist homophobia it's about real homophobia. This is not another gay marriage thread.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


You brought up DOMA...is gay marriage a big stretch from there?

At any rate...I'll try and stay on the homophobia topic, without going to gay marriage...but it's hard


----------



## saintmichaeldefendthem (Feb 23, 2015)

toxicmedia said:


> saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> 
> 
> > toxicmedia said:
> ...


Actually people's reticence to discuss the real topic here illustrates the point of this thread. There is no real fear of the homosexual living down the street, but there's a deep seated visceral fear of homosexuality when it comes to affection between men, so strong that we would rather talk about anything else. For those who confuse love and sex, this is a very uncomfortable topic.


----------



## toxicmedia (Feb 23, 2015)

saintmichaeldefendthem said:


> toxicmedia said:
> 
> 
> > saintmichaeldefendthem said:
> ...


Thank you, that's a perfect definitions of Homophobia.

Homophobia, "noun", a deep seated visceral fear of homosexuality when it comes to affection, or sex, between men


----------

